# You Tube+browser friert immer ein



## Solaris1000 (15. August 2010)

Hi,

hoffe  ihr könnt mir helfen.

Schaue gerne auf You Tube Tutorials an.
Leider habe ich in letzter Zeit immer wieder das Problem,das beim schauen
mein Browser quasi unbedienbar wird.

Ich kann keine neuen Videos anklicken, ich kann nicht nicht im Video hin und her springen und mir eine Stelle nochmal anschauen,ton verändern usw.

Ich muss immer warten bis das Video komplett zu Ende ist. Dann werden meine Eingaben wieder ausgeführt.

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (15. August 2010)

Hi

Erst einmal müssten wir wissen, welchen Browser du eigendlich nimmst.
Welches Windows?
Aktuelle Flashplayer Version?
Aktuelle Windows Updates?
Virenscanner?


----------



## lord-elveon (16. August 2010)

cache & cookies löschen
browser evtl updaten
ebenso flash

und natürlich die ganzen zusatzinfos siehe ForgottenRealm

grüße lord-elveon


----------



## TRSTN (17. August 2010)

oder einfach neuinstllieren 


hat bei mir auch eholfen ;D


----------



## lord-elveon (17. August 2010)

na toll ...


----------



## serafen (17. August 2010)

Erstmal die Infos nachreichen bzw. die obigen Ratschläge befolgen - vielleicht auch mal einen Blick auf die Add-ons werfen ...

Sofern die aktuelleste Browser-Version aufgespielt ist, nach Update der Flashversion, aktuellem Java-Paket usw. die Probleme weiter bestehen, auch hier: erstmal das aktuelle Firefox-Profil löschen und ein neues anlegen (> *Profilmanager*).

Wahrscheinlich mal wieder zu viele Toolbars am LAUFEN, wie?


----------



## Solaris1000 (18. August 2010)

Hallo,

eigentlich nicht.

Habe Windows 7 Premium.

Virenschutz ist Avast Free Edition.Windows Updates sind auch auf dem neuesten Stand.

Flash auch.

Firefox ist die version 3.6.8.

Die einzigen Addons die ich habe sind der Downloadhelper für Internet Videos und Fox Tap.


----------



## lord-elveon (21. August 2010)

Ich glaub Flash hat nen getrennten Cache/Cookies... Hast du den auch mal geleert? 


```
%appdata%\Macromedia\Flash Player
```

Alles was in allen Ordnern is löschen. Vllt is der bei der ja so voll, dass es die Performance behindert.

grüße lord-elveon


----------



## serafen (21. August 2010)

Ansonsten mal *sauber* deinstallieren, mit dem *Flash-Uninstaller* von Adobe; ggf. ergänzend noch *CCleaner *drüberlaufen lassen. Anschließend mal die *neuestes Flash-Version* installieren, *10.1.82.76*.

Ich habe wohl gelesen, die wäre schon installiert, vielleicht nicht ordentlich installiert?! Testweise ein neues Browser-Profil anlegen!


----------

